# Does Uber reject someone with a "careless driving" conviction?



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

I have an otherwise spotless record. Just one single 2 point careless driving conviction in NJ state. I took a defensive driving course to remove the points from my DMV record. but though the points go, the conviction still remains.

*Does anyone know if Uber also rejects for this conviction?*

I got rejected by Lyft for this reason.

On a side note, I understand Uber rejects if you have 3 minor or 1 major moving vio in 3 years. So I guess the question should be:

*Does Uber consider this to be a major or minor vio?*

Any help will be appreciated.

ps: I have a full time job 45 hours a week, just want to do this on weekends to get away from home, only if / when surging, as with their 0.85cents a mile, I'd otherwise be losing money. And byt he way, this forum is super useful! thanks to everyone who contributes.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

An Uber driver forum probably is not the best place to be asking this... if people are indeed rejected by Uber for this then by definition they are not Uber drivers and would have little reason to be on here.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, you got a valid point, but I also Google searched, couldn't find a clear answer.

I guess perhaps i should have asked:

*Have any members of this forum had a "careless driving" vio within 3 years prior to the date they got approved to drive for Uber? Or any other 2 point vio, and still got approved*?

thanks


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's not careless driving it's reckless driving and I'm fairly confident neither company will hire you during the 7 years it's on your record.


----------



## David ginn (Apr 17, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's not careless driving it's reckless driving and I'm fairly confident neither company will hire you during the 7 years it's on your record.


I was charged with a DUI I am currently contesting in court but has resulted in a work restricted license temporarily. My license had a hard one month suspension decided by the DMV even though there is a very good chance u will be acquitted. Lyft has kicked me off just for having 2 recent unrelated points.

My question is will Uber's checkr background check catch the work restricted driver license and if so will it matter to them? And can I get away with the 2 points with Uber? Thanks...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

David ginn said:


> I was charged with a DUI I am currently contesting in court but has resulted in a work restricted license temporarily. My license had a hard one month suspension decided by the DMV even though there is a very good chance u will be acquitted. Lyft has kicked me off just for having 2 recent unrelated points.
> 
> My question is will Uber's checkr background check catch the work restricted driver license and if so will it matter to them? And can I get away with the 2 points with Uber? Thanks...


Honestly Im only guessing but they go back 7 years for criminal and with a misdemeanor its likely they won't allow you with a conviction.

The dmv report I believe goes back 5 years. It's likely they will see if it's been suspended.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's not careless driving it's reckless driving and I'm fairly confident neither company will hire you during the 7 years it's on your record.


Actually, you raise a very interesting point.

Though they (careless and reckless driving) sound the same, they are two VERY different animals.

Example: In NJ, reckless carries 4 points while careless has 2 points. In some other states, SC for instance, reckless driving conviction gives you a WHOPPING 6 points, while careless gives you 0 nada zero points.

Actually, in NJ, at traffic court, the prosecutor actually allows you to plea bargain DOWN to a careless driving conviction. just mentioning this so people have a correct idea.

I initially had an illegal u-turn (3 points) ticket. NJ (Weehawken court) Prosecutor had a copy of my driving abstract on her desk and actually offered me this downgrade as my record was otherwise spotless. she also said i could take a 0 point unsafe driving with higher fine, but after calling GEICO and finding my insurance won't go up as this was the first time, I accepted this careless driving plea. Now i wish i hadn't.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

David ginn said:


> My question is will Uber's checkr background check catch the work restricted driver license and if so will it matter to them? And can I get away with the 2 points with Uber? Thanks...


This is the best I could find:
This site is not allowing me to post links but just open Google and type: uber "Details on Safety"

and click on the first link and scroll down a little...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I stand corrected then. I had no idea NJ had two different versions.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

David ginn said:


> I was charged with a DUI I am currently contesting in court but has resulted in a work restricted license temporarily. My license had a hard one month suspension decided by the DMV even though there is a very good chance u will be acquitted. Lyft has kicked me off just for having 2 recent unrelated points.
> 
> My question is will Uber's checkr background check catch the work restricted driver license and if so will it matter to them? And can I get away with the 2 points with Uber? Thanks...


I'd be shocked if you got approved with a pending dui and a restricted license. Well maybe shocked is a little strong considering this is Uber.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's not careless driving it's reckless driving and I'm fairly confident neither company will hire you during the 7 years it's on your record.


In Florida they are also two very different charges. One can be taken into custody over a wreckless driving, plus it's 6 points, at least it used to be. Speeding in excess of x amount over speed limit will get you a wreckless driving ticket and usually a speeding ticket too.

Careless driving is a very minor ticket. 


Slim Pete said:


> I have an otherwise spotless record. Just one single 2 point careless driving conviction in NJ state. I took a defensive driving course to remove the points from my DMV record. but though the points go, the conviction still remains.
> 
> *Does anyone know if Uber also rejects for this conviction?*
> 
> ...


If careless is roughly the same where you are as it is here in FL, I'm guess you won't be rejected because of it. I can't say for sure. I do know a wreckless will dq you, and they go back at least 7 here on your driving record and criminal.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> If careless is roughly the same where you are as it is here in FL, I'm guess you won't be rejected because of it. I can't say for sure. I do know a wreckless will dq you, and they go back at least 7 here on your driving record and criminal.


Unfortunately, Lyft outsources this DMV records work to a company called Chekr, and they FLATLY consider careless and reckless as ONE AND THE SAME damn thing in ALL 50 states. Very absurd but they are adamant about it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Is anyone else thinking that Uber or Lyft are not something someone with a bad driving record should consider?

They are not going to hire you.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, an update...I went to the Court yesterday and asked to have my conviction reopened. I never knew that was even possible, since I had already signed off on the plea deal with the prosecutor and had agreed to it with the judge.

but then after researching online, i found, at least in NJ, you have 5 years to reopen a closed traffic court case.

i first thought doing this would be a long complicated messy procedure requiring a lawyer, but, LOL, when I went to the court, the secretary there just gave me a single A4 size paper and asked me to write on it, a letter to the judge, explaining why I wanted to have it reopened. I, instead, typed it up and took a printout.

She said the judge will decide (whether to agree to reopen the case or not) in two days. i was like, just 2 days, wow. i thought it would be 2 weeks at least. anyway, should know by tmrw. will update here..


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Just saying, you may not be a customer service driver just because you are a bad driver. 
It is like bank robbers don't make good bank clerks. 

Forget it, move on. It sucks anyway.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Just saying, you may not be a customer service driver just because you are a bad driver.
> It is like bank robbers don't make good bank clerks.
> 
> Forget it, move on. It sucks anyway.


I have no intention of doing this fulltime anyway. my job takes up most of my time. Just maybe on the weekends or if there's some big event creating a lot of demand in my area.

And this whole good driver bad driver thing is pretty much subjective.


----------

